# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Mirrors + Lucid Dreaming = Scary Stuff (Potentially?)

## tohaaaa

I've heard that if you look in a mirror while in a lucid dream it could make you scared.

Why is this?

----------


## EthicalEye

Our virtual Image in Dreams while looking at a Mirror is almost unstable or distorted. Even your fingers and feet. Maybe this is due to Illusion created by our mind. But the worse case scenario if you really awake... ::lol::

----------


## Mancon

Some people are perfectly fine with mirrors and nothing bad happens when they look into them. Other's see themselves really distorted which freaks them out. A few people even see a bloody Mary type person in mirrors  :tongue2:   I think that it mostly depends on what you expect in the dream. If you hear that mirrors in dreams are scary...they will be. If you expect it to be normal..it will.  :smiley:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

I look myself in the mirror and i look scarey as hell! But i liked it, i actually found more confidence in me to fight in dreams while i seen how i truly look in dreams. I look like an evil witch lmao!  ::lol::  red eyes. dark hair and complexion. I also know whenever i look at a mirror i can elevate myself while i see my evil self floating  ::evil::  :vampire:  lol i am so bad in dreams only if you put me to the test.

----------


## Quietus

When i last looked in a mirror i slightly different (change of hair, longer face etc), yet my mind seemed to just accept it as the norm even though i was lucid. Nothing really scary. The freaky bit appeared when i pushed my way through the mirror and felt like my body was turning inside out haha

----------


## angie746

I had a lucid dream not long back involving mirrors, please check out my dream journal. I knew my reflection was meant to be different in a mirror and it was but because I knew about this it didn't scare me in my dream, actually I was really eager to try it out. I think if you expect it to be different in a lucid thn when you actually do look its not a fright, try it if you remember when your lucid and just keep reminding yourself its not real. Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## Zeff

I've had two bouts with mirrors so far, both of which were really cool to be honest. 
1. First time, I was in a dungeon of a castle of sorts, but I'm about to go upstairs and I peer into this conveniently placed mirror which shows my hair being slightly longer than it normal is and the tips of which were a very pale white. Looked hella sick. 

2. Last night actually, and it was a lucid too. I was in my room looking into my mirror when I recalled the notion of Mirror=Distortion=Scary. So what I did was, I stopped looking at myself, and just put my hand up to the mirror, which amazingly (probably not. it WAS a dream after all) went into the mirror. Hahaha.

----------


## melanieb

Pushing your way through a mirror is actually part of the Task of The Month for June, 2012. If you are comfortable with them and feel you can have control over it, give the task a try.

I always found mirrors to be more like windows but I never go through them.

----------


## kaze

I've had an LD with mirrors once. There were three of them of varying sizes that did different things when I touched them (the smallest one rang a doorbell and the with the biggest one I tore a hole in reality), but I never saw myself in the reflections. I don't think I've ever seen my reflection in a mirror while dreaming, come to think of it.

----------


## Tmerson

> I think that it mostly depends on what you expect in the dream. If you hear that mirrors in dreams are scary...they will be. If you expect it to be normal..it will.



I agree with this totally because when I started lucid dreaming many many many years ago there was no internet yet and I only had one reference so I knew nothing about the whole scary image in the mirror thing. I remember looking into the mirror and turning around just to see my cloths change. That was pretty cool. I have looked in the mirror several times since then but I usually do cool things. Like the whole Neo in The Matrix thing with the mirror. Nothing every scary ever happened but I guess it's because I already experienced positive things before ever hearing about the negative. 

Anyway, if you lucid dream just try it. You said "I've heard that if you look in a mirror while in a lucid dream it could make you scared" and that's part of my point. You heard it could be scary already and it might just be but ask yourself this. What if what you heard was, when you look in a mirror you would see rainbows and butterflies, what do you think would happen when you did it? 

idk, hope I made some sense  :smiley:

----------


## SomeKindOfPony

I scratched my eye in a dream after a freak rocket accedent (Shooting it at someone), I rushed to a mirror, it was just a little cut, it didn't look scary to me at all. I just saw my face, with a red eye and a little mark on it. I was more worried about my sight xD

----------


## BluePhoenix

I always look odd but I never cared too much.





> A few people even see a bloody Mary type person in mirrors  )



Thanks Mancon. Now you implanted the thought. LOL.

----------


## Sivason

Well, here are 12 responses and no one sees scary things in the mirror (that actually scare them). I often look in mirrors in LDs and never thought a thing about it. Early on when I was learning transformation, I would use a mirror to see how my cloths looked. I actually often look basically just like myself. I wonder where the idea came from?
I have one idea, and that is that the saying is actually "If you look at yourself in a mirror, ON ACID, you may get scared." Back in the mid 80s I knew lots of kids who ate acid. I even did some, "back in the day." It is a fact that in the case of acid or mushrooms, you may not like what you see in a mirror. I was about 17 then, and sat inches from a mirror staring into my own pupils, and sure enough the image turned very demonic. I knew it was just the drug and did not get scared. Well, that is what I remember from 24 years ago. I suppose drugs like that are still around somewhere, and making kids see scary stuff in mirrors. Just a guess.


DISCLAIMER: Don't do drugs; Drugs are bad,,, HMM Kay? (South Park)

----------


## Pistachio

The first time I looked in the mirror in my dream I was in my room and somehow got lucid and remembered I wanted to know what I looked like in my dreams. My focus was bad so when I looked I was all dark and blurry. 
     Nowadays when I look in the mirror it's pretty clear but for some reason my hair is almost always different. 3 times now I've had a bushy beard. I don't get beards, I'm female.  I've also seen what my hair would look like short ( it's pretty long ) and I didn't like it at all.
     Another slightly lucid dream with (a) mirror(s) was some time ago as well, I put my arm through a mirror and my arm came came out of the nearest mirror. I grabbed a pringles (chips) can.

-Pistachio

----------


## littlezoe

I think this started out from horror movies where bad things happen once someone looks into the mirror... it got planted in people's minds, they told more and more people and it became a general concept that mirrors = scary stuff.

Personally mirrors freak me out, even in real life if i stare at my reflection for a while... Try it for yourself. Just keep staring at your reflection and after a while it might feel like it's another person or that your reflection is alive or something O.o

----------


## Carrot

I don't get scared by a mirror in real life, I get fucking scared by a mirror in a lucid I don't know why. Thanks for mentioning the ghost's name in previous posts. I'm a scardey cat. :x

It's most probably the idea of horror movies and such that gives me the idea something might appear in my lucid dream mirror because anything is possible in a dream, to put it in another way, I am scared of what my mind has to offer. In reality I know ghosts wouldn't find me trouble if I don't bother them (if they do exist) so I'm pretty okay with the mirror, I like staring into my eyes and looking at my eyes' colour, gives me a weird feeling, a little calm, a little getting sucked into the moment but none scary.

----------


## l3g1tcitizen

Dam I saw myself in the mirror and noticed my hands were faded/gone.

----------


## ForbiddenDreamer

I just saw my hair was longer  ::shock::

----------


## Clarence

This is my most recurring dream ever. Since I was 5 I would have dreams of me staring into the mirror. Nothing visually scary happens other than some slight face distortion, but I feel the entire essence of fear. It is the most horrifying feeling I have experienced or probably ever will experience. 

The strange thing is that I am drawn to it. I will be dreaming and think "Hey, Ima go stare at myself in the mirror!" knowing full well the indescribable fear that will accompany it. I have even occasionally found myself doing it while awake, with the same effect.

This all started way before I heard any rumors about fears in the mirrors.

----------


## Timkitchen

Yes, its true that if you look in the mirror in dream, it can scare you. It is so because in dream we see very unusual things such as very long hair, freaky body with very long or very short hands or legs. In dreams, when we see in mirror it mostly happens that the reflection of the mirror is faded and distorted or with very bright light, which looks very scary. Its also depends on what we expect in the dream. If we think that mirrors in dreams are scary then definitely it will scare you.

----------


## Slideshow

From what I've experienced, looking at mirrors don't mean anything if you're not even partially lucid.

----------


## Ctharlhie

If you expect mirrors to be scary in dreams, they'll be scary. If you expect them to be portals to other worlds, they will be. If you expect them to talk to you, they will, and so on.

Why don't you look at on in a dream and tell us what you see?  :smiley:

----------


## AndresLD

I've only been scared by my reflection once, I looked like I was made out of wood!
But, other than that, back when I was new to lucid dreaming I would use mirrors to shape-shift (Super Saiyan, or Fierce Deity mostly), and I would also use them as a portal system, to teleport somewhere

----------


## ringoyam

lol now my fear will manifest when i look in a mirror during an LD now

----------


## AndresLD

> lol now my fear will manifest when i look in a mirror during an LD now



Don't be silly, use the mirror to your advantage! It's a great way to change the dream setting or to travel. Go through it, see where it takes you  :tongue2: !
Or you can always simply ignore it and carry on with your LD

----------


## Robogoat

I tried this lastnight! I'm still fairly new to lucid dreaming so the quality wasn't the best. I was reading this thread just before going to sleep last night and became lucid in a big public bathroom. Unfortunately the mirror was placed about a foot above my head so I couldn't see my face, but when I stuck my hands in the air to see their reflection it looked like someone on the other side just grabbed two plastic mannequin arms and started waving them about. I could even see a seam where the two halves of the arm were joined together! They moved from side to side with my "real" arms but that's about it. I would have stood on a basin to check out my face but I got distracted too easily.

My reflection in non lucid dreams is almost always terrifying. Just realized it would probably be a good RC for me lol.

----------


## Amiana

I've only seen a mirror once in a lucid dream and I looked pretty scary, but I think it was because of the dream I was having. At the time I was having recurring nightmares of being trapped in houses I couldn't get out of and during one I became lucid while I was in a bathroom. It was almost completely dark but I could see that all of the walls were mirrors and my face looked ghoulish and terrifying. I decided to try to fly out of the bathroom -- the first time I got to try flying in a LD! The room went up for several floors so I got to watch my contorted body floating upward in the mirrors. 

I'm interested to try looking at a mirror when I'm not trying to get out of a nightmare.

----------


## Mr0Blonde

I've only looked at myself a few times in mirrors and only gone into one once.
When I entered it I pushed my hand through and it was like pushing through a skin, it stretched and then popped through.
Once I climbed in it was just an exact mirror image of my bathroom which strangely enough was still pretty cool!
Other times I've looked like a Chinese Man, a Girl, an older Me, and Me with really long hair and a big beard.

----------


## Athylus

The only thing that happens when I look in a mirror is that I get aroused.

I've tried shrooms once about a year ago and looked in the mirror as well because I was told it is scary, it wasn't. The clouds looked nice though... like a 3D projection.

----------


## Sibyline

Inspired by this thread, I decided to look in the mirror in my DILD this morning. This is what I wrote:





> I saw a mirror on the wall and wiped the steam away from it with my sleeve. Then I saw my own face. My face was narrowed in the middle, like when you look in a mirror made out of two or more mirrors and you align your nose with the space between the mirrors. So I had two regular eyes, set a bit closer than usual, and then a larger eye where the nose would normally be. My mouth wore a friendly smile, and it had my lips but different teeth. The front teeth were prominent. Fascinated, I looked at my face, saying to my daughter, "Look, I'm a cyclops!" (which is inaccurate, having three eyes, but I guess the big one in the middle took the attention away from the other two), and she thought it was great.



Bear in mind that I wrote this after having read this thread, so with the expectation that something scary _might_ happen... but it didn't. I always see something unusual, but never scary.

----------

